# Tempestade em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal) - 31 Ago. 2010



## DRC (3 Set 2010 às 14:59)

No passado dia 31 de Agosto uma forte tempestade atingiu a zona do concelho do Sabugal tendo ocorrido cortes na energia eléctrica em diversas localidades sendo de destacar que dois jogos de futebol de salão que decorriam tiveram que ser interrompidos.

Mas o mais espantoso foi a destruição completa de um pinheiro por um relâmpago a apenas 350 metros da localidade de Aldeia Velha. Para além do pinheiro diversas árvores á volta sofreram também danos.

Ficam aqui duas fotos que mostram o que restou do pinheiro.










Informações e fotos retiradas de: Jornal Cinco Quinas online


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2010 às 16:33)

Espectacular mas parece que árvore foi atingida bem abaixo no tronco ou terá cedido ao seu próprio peso? Não parece ser uma árvore isolada e o espaço parece um pequena encosta... Terá o tronco explodido?


----------

